# does anyone else feel like people just aren't interested in you?



## moolers (Dec 13, 2016)

i thought when i started college that people would want to talk to me. but no one hardly makes an effort and i'm too shy to introduce myself to someone at random. i've tried to before and the person still never seems interested in me.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes but then I don't care.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Twilightforce said:


> Yes but then I don't care.


same


----------



## Everchanger (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep, I had this too. It's extremely hard for me to introduce myself and when I have tried in the past, it never goes well. I finally have come to terms with it, and just float in and out of classes now. If someone introduces themselves first, that's great. But with SA, it's hard to initiate any conversation and I'm not willing to risk the severe anxiety over introducing myself.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I feel like everyone sees me as an outsider, and I'm not sure why. I make an effort to talk people, but I don't get the same in return. People are nice to me, but no one wants to hang out with me. I'm always studying alone while everyone else has someone they do homework with. They must sense that I have mental health issues or something.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel like some people would be more interested if I had more opportunities to talk to them, but often I only see them once or twice and then the social connection slowly fades away.


----------



## gtanil (Dec 17, 2016)

I didn't feel it, I saw it. I know it. When I'm talking to someone that is sitting beside be, after ... maybe 5 seconds, that person just turns away and talks to someone else. The first time that happened I just said "Alright, I guess not.". That kept going until I just stopped caring if he or she listens or not. I basically started talking to myself.
And now, I'm about to turn 16 and what's happening? Suddently all the attention is on me. Why? Because some of my friends told everyone I'm Asexual and not interested in relationships. Seriously?


----------



## Amanda97xx (Jan 16, 2017)

Twilightforce said:


> Yes but then I don't care.


Haha same. After your whole life being ignored you kind of get used to it and start hating the humanity.


----------



## gl41 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sometimes I am hit with the realization that I'm just not as good or "cut out" as I think I am. And it's like I just don't belong where I am or want to be, no one sees me as a good enough person or seems to care. We can be doing a group discussion or something, and when I talk, my opinion is either brushed off or ridiculed. A lot of times I don't even talk, or sit near them, they all just cluster together without me and are just fine having this class/friend discussion without me as if I did not even exist. No one is interested in me, and whoever/whatever I am interested in just doesn't matter to anyone else. _Hugs and feels_


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

A lot of times, yes. At work, I "think" I'm respected and people are nice to me, but when it come to social stuff, I'm an afterthought. Not that I'd be comfortable doing much with anyone, but it would be nice to feel considered.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i'm not even interested in me.


----------



## AppleScrubs (Jul 14, 2016)

The worst times are when you realize that you're the person that always initiates conversations and texts, and sometimes you go for periods of time where you just say nothing to anyone and not a single person says anything to you. It's like you disappear and no one notices.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I am going through the same thing. I thought something positive would come out of going to college, but everyone seems to be doing their own thing. It is like I am invisible. No one wants to talk to the quiet girl. :T


----------



## Rosefollicles (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, I was mostly ignored for a little while, but at one point in time I score really high on a memory test that we took collectively as a class (about 4 times higher than the second highest scorer) and I took that moment to plug my blog about mnemonics and psychology. I think after that point people sort of got to know me as mnemonics guy and it was easier for me to get noticed when I wanted to.

As a general rule, though, I feel like you have to fight for attention in today's public spaces. If you want someone to talk to, you can't just sit in a corner and expect people to come over, or even smile nicely at everyone and hope someone notices. That's what makes interaction so frustrating, to me anyways. You have to fight for every moment of it.

I recommend joining clubs or teams, or going out for drinks when possible. It's nerve wracking for anyone with our condition, but networking is oh so important for health and lifestyle reasons.


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

I often feel like people hates me. 


Maybe this is why I enjoy being alone so much. Better to be alone than to be surrounded by a bunch of people who hates me, lol.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I do feel this way. But honestly, I don't even know how to be appropriately interested in people. I feel either I'm too interested or I don't give enough attention. I notice it even in threads where I don't take time to acknowldege others contributions. Just drop in and leave my opinion. Interest wasn't modeled for me. I was ignored so any attention given to me or I give to others feels like way too much. I've almost turned off real interest in others because it's too inviting and i've been attempting to avoid attention my entire life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah same


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

They might feel the same way. They also might not think you're interested in being friends with them.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course I do.

People always say "show interest in what they are saying", yet I often wound up with those other people never asking anything about me when I DID show interest.

I'm a good listener, but I'm tired of ONLY having to do that.


----------

